# Drucker-Fehlermeldung "Toner leer - druckt aber noch sauber



## hblaum (21. Dezember 2003)

Mein Brother HL1440 geht auf Störung und zeigt "Toner" an, obwohl der Ausdruck noch ok ist. Ich habe zu diesem Thema vor einigen Monaten in einem Artikel in einer Computerzeitschrift (Chip, Com?) gelesen, dass die Druckerhersteller diverse Sensoren oder Schalter einbauen, um ihren Patronen-Absatz zu steigern. Ich habe den Artikel aber nicht mehr gefunden und kann mich auch nicht mehr an den Trick erinnern, mit dem man an der Tonerpatrone oder im Drucker dieses zurückstellen kann. Weiß jemand wie das geht oder kann sich noch an den Artikel erinnern? Es ging darin auch um wiederbefüllte Tintenpatronen und um Patronen von Fremdherstellern, die von Druckerherstellern mit allen Tricks behindert werden.

Gruß
hblaum


----------

